# Positive Expereinces with the CIC



## Bean (28 Jun 2005)

After having read through countless posts and threads characterizing the CIC as overweight, undertrainded, unqualified slack and idle bags not worthy of wearing the CF uniform (not saying they aren't out there, but we're not the only ones with the problem), I thought it would be a good idea for those who have had good experiences with CIC officers to have a place to post them seperately.  I'd also like to hear from those who have recommendations on how to improve the image of the CIC (preferable PRes and RegF colleagues but cadets and my fellow CIC welcome) that are attainable from a grass roots perspective (i.e. won't require the approval of a very senior officer or committe on the rideau canal).  If there aren't any good experiences out there, then perhaps the nay-sayers are correct.  Looking forward to some replies.


----------



## sgt_mandal (28 Jun 2005)

Respectfully, sir, this topic has been covered time and time again resulting in the same or similar results. As you have said, you have read throughout countless comments on this forum pertaining to this subject. Many suggestions and comments have been posted too. Maybe another read through the aforementioned posts may procure the answer you look for, sir.


----------

